# Lesertest G15: Tagebuch von Invader_Zim



## Invader_Zim (22. Dezember 2007)

*EPISODE 1:*

Kann es schöneres geben, als am letzten Arbeitstag des Jahres nach Hause zu kommen und das heiß erwartete Paket vorzufinden? Ich glaube kaum... 

Fix das Schätzchen vom Versandkarton befreit und schon liegt sie vor mir, die neueste Generation der G15!


*Verpackung:*​- Die G15 ist ordentlich verpackt(Folienumverpackung) und somit vor Transportschäden geschützt. Beim Herausnehmen gibt es keine Verletzungsgefahr an scharfen Kanten oder Graten. Das hochglänzende Display ist mit einer separaten Folie versehen, um Kratzer und Abdrücke zu verhindern.​*Verpackungsinhalt:*​- G15 / new generation keyboard​- Handballenauflage​- Installationsmedium(CD, Logitech GamePanel Software V2.00) für Microsoft Windows XP Windows Vista​- Installationsanleitung zur Logitech G15/Faltheft​- Allgemeine Informationen/Faltheft​*Die erste Inbetriebnahme:*​Nach dem Auspacken stellt man fest, daß diese Tastatur richtig gut in den Händen liegt, ein wahrer Handschmeichler! Nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht, angenehme Rundungen, nichts woran sich Auge und Hand stoßen würden. An die passende Position vor dem PC oder dem Notebook gebracht, spürt man, daß die G15 richtig gut am Tisch liegt. Nach kurzer Justage per Höhenverstellung(Stellfüße an der Unterseite der G15, einstufig) oder Anbringen der Handballenauflage kann man schon loslegen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß man einiges an Kraft aufwenden muß, um die G15 aus ihrer einmal eingenommenen Position zu schieben. Die Gummipads auf der Rückseite greifen hier ganz gut(ab und an Reinigung tut hier ganz gut  ).​*Erste Eindrücke:*​+ ausgewogenes Gewicht des Keyboards​+ sehr guter Halt am Tisch, auch unter Gefechtsbedingungen​+ liegt sehr gut in der Hand​+ angenehme Lautstärke der Tasten beim Betätigen​+ deutliches Feedback beim Drücken einer Taste​- GameModus- und Mutetaste sind etwas wackelig auf den Gummidomen der Tastaturmatte und neigen daher zum Scheppern. Da diese vermutlich nicht sooo häufig eingesetzt werden, ist dies akzeptabel.​- Das USB Kabel zum Anschluß am PC/Notebook ist leider etwas starrer und legt sich nicht so gefällig auf den Tisch, wie ich das bei meiner bisherigen Cherry G86-22200 gewohnt bin.​- Für Notebookuser dürfte es etwas störend sein, daß nahe am USB Stecker ein Ferrit angebracht ist, der dann unförmig neben dem Notebook liegt.​*Installation:*​Nachdem ich die G15 ausgepackt und direkt am Notebook angesteckt habe, läßt sich auch schon mit ihr arbeiten. Es kann hier also mit dem Standard USB Treiber gearbeitet werden. Das Display zeigt hierbei einen Defaultwert an("G15"). Nach der Installation der Logitech GamePanel Software zeigt das Display, was es so draufhat.​_*Bisheriges Fazit:*_ Eindeutige Verbesserung für mein Gameplay...!!

Nachtrag: @blueman: Ich habe gestern abend noch Bilder eingestellt und hochgeladen, leider nicht abgespeichert, sondern nur in der Vorschau *grumml* - Sorry for that. Habs korrigiert 



Mehr zu den weiteren Features und Erfahrung in...*EPISODE 2*​


----------



## blueman (22. Dezember 2007)

Hast du vielleicht ein paar Bilder oder so?


----------



## Janny (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab meine auch vorm Tag bekommen, und muss sagen: gefällt mir echt Klasse das ding. Mache morgen mal Bilder, bin grad zu faul!


----------



## Invader_Zim (24. Dezember 2007)

Und hier kommt...

*EPISODE 2:*

Ja, die Weihnachtsvorbereitungen laufen auf Höchsttouren und die effektive Zeit für Daddeln sinkt beständig.

*ABER:* Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und extra gestern abend noch ein Zockerründchen gedreht!
Nach einem Level in Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare und etlichen heißen Runden auf Counterstrike:Source GunGame & RPGMOD kann ich resümieren:

Alle Eingaben werden einwandfrei erkannt und umgesetzt. Der Druckpunkt gibt ein super Feedback, ob die Taste gedrückt wurde und nach der erforderlichen Eingewöhnungszeit(aufgrund der leicht anderen Geometrie und Tastenhöhen zu meiner bisherigen Cherry) ging es echt ab ^^ 

Einzig etwas nachteilig ist, daß ich bei ausgeklappten Stellfüßen doch etwas Probleme mit der Rutschfestigkeit habe. In extremen Situationen gibt sie manchmal ein wenig nach. Abstellmaßnahme könnten hier ein paar zusätzliche Gummipads auf der Unterseite der Stellfüßchen sein.

Durch die Standardanordnung des alphanumerischen Bereiches ist es leicht, sich zu adaptieren. Zu den Spezialtasten kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen, da ich hier noch kein Gefühl gewonnen habe. Hier werde ich noch genauer eingehen müssen 

Die Kabellänge des Keyboards ist mit gut 2 Metern gut gewählt, so kann ich bedenkenlos die G15 am Notebook oder am Desktop(der mal etwas weiter weg steht) betreiben.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest!

Und danach auf zu...

*EPISODE 3*


----------



## blueman (24. Dezember 2007)

> Nachtrag: @blueman: Ich habe gestern abend noch Bilder eingestellt und hochgeladen, leider nicht abgespeichert, sondern nur in der Vorschau *grumml* - Sorry for that. Habs korrigiert



Danke für die Bilder! Jetzt kann ich mir die Tastatur besser vorstellen


----------



## Invader_Zim (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mal noch ein paar Bilder machen, oder zumindest versuchen , die die G15 im Einsatz zeigen.
Stelle mir da schon was vor. Mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## exa (24. Dezember 2007)

hey, welche cherry hast du denn bisher gehabt??? bin auch von ner cherry auf ne G15 (alte) gewechselt


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir gut, mach weiter so Invader_Zim! 
exa: Ich auch, bei mir war es eine G80-3000


----------



## exa (24. Dezember 2007)

bei mir war es eine Cherry Cymotion Master Xpress, Kaufgrund: Testsieger in der PCGH, keine Ahnung mehr welche Ausgabe, irgendwann 2004^^


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das orange richtig edel. Sieht besser aus wie das blau bei meiner G15. Wie sind denn die Treiber der Tastatur? Kann man die Mediatasten auch für andere Programme verwenden z.B. Winamp?

EG


----------



## Invader_Zim (25. Dezember 2007)

@EGThunder: Habe mal schnell den Gegentest auf Winamp gemacht und muß leider sagen, daß die Steuerung nicht anspricht. Danke für Deinen Tipp!

Das orangefarbene Backlight finde ich ebenfalls genial. Bei nächtlichen Pirschaktionen und Fights wird man nicht "geblendet", als ob man eine Flashbang abbekommen hat ^^. Jedenfalls ließe sich das ganze ja noch über die dreistufige Helligskeitsregelung einstellen.
Ich spiele derzeit auf maximaler Helligkeit, stört noch nicht beim Daddeln.

Sehe schon, muß mich wieder mit der Planung für Episode 3 beschäftigen *grins*

 Schöne Feiertage noch!


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Test  Sehr ausführlich und gut geschrieben.

Aber ich bin trotzdem froh, das ich noch ne alte G15 hab, weil mir das Orange und das Layout nicht gefällt


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

@Invader_Zim: Danke für die Info, verstehe das nur nicht so Recht, Winamp ist ja nun wirklich kein unbekanntes Programm, aber man kann es damit nicht steuern, finde ich total bescheiden.

Das Blau der G15 blendet auch nicht, aber Orange ist einfach mal was anderes.

EG


----------



## Invader_Zim (25. Dezember 2007)

So, bin jetzt grade noch bissl zum Rumgoogeln gekommen und habe unter http://www.g15-applets.de ein applet für Winamp gefunden. Werde dies noch nachtesten.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Dezember 2007)

Bei Winamp musst du in den Einstellungen "enable hotkeys" einschalten


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Wo find ich denn die Einstellung? Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, aber nichts passendes in den Optionen gefunden. Das G15 Applet für Winamp find ich persönlich Müll.

EG


----------



## Ace (25. Dezember 2007)

Was sehr gut kommt beim Spielen ist wenn du das Teamspeak auf deinem Display hast und Everest


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Dezember 2007)

Was bringt denn Teamspeak auf dem Display?


----------



## Binn (26. Dezember 2007)

Man weis wer und wie viele in seinem Channel ist und es zeigt an wer in den Channel kommt oder wer geht dazu wird angezeigt wer redet und wer davor geredet hat. Dazu kann mein sein Mikrofon oder TS Muten per Tastendruck unter dem Display zum Beispiel wenn man telefonieren will. 

MFg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8535/dsc00002fo1.jpg
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3899/dsc00003tw3.jpg


Ist leider keine gute Quali! Und sind nur Link weil ich nicht wusste wie man Vorschaus macht!


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2007)

hier mal Everest und TS von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Dezember 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Wo find ich denn die Einstellung? Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, aber nichts passendes in den Optionen gefunden. Das G15 Applet für Winamp find ich persönlich Müll.
> 
> EG



hier


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Dezember 2007)

Ace schrieb:


> hier mal Everest und TS von mir[...]



Schaut gut aus...war die Unterstützung für diese Programme schon dabei oder muss man sich für das meiste die Programme selber runterladen?


----------



## Ace (28. Dezember 2007)

kannst du runter Laden guckst du *Hier*


----------



## h!ghn00b (28. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab eine g15 seit weihnachten und muss sagen, dass es die beste Tastatur ist, die ich je hatte
auch winamp funktioniert bei mir ohne probleme mithilfe der mediatasten.


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte das Winamp diese G-Tasten von Anfang an nicht unterstützt.Von den Mediatasten war doch nie Rede,oder?


----------



## Invader_Zim (29. Dezember 2007)

So, die Feiertage gut verbracht? Die Gans gut verdaut? Ja?? 

Dann auf zu ...

*EPISODE 3:*

Nach zahllosen Runden auf diversen Shootern kann ich nun sagen: Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen, meine G15!
Früher hatte ich zum Zocken noch eine kleine Lampe gen Decke als Gefechtsfeldbeleuchtung an, jetzt bleibt sie aus und hilft Strom sparen. Dank der orangefarben hinterlegten Tasten der neuen G15 ist ein "Blindflug" nicht mehr angesagt.

Selbst bei längeren Sessions zu später Stunde habe ich mir keinerlei Verspannungen oder gar Schmerzen in meinen Händen zugezogen. Sollte dies bei euch, egal welches Produkt ihr verwendet, der Fall sein, so solltet ihr euch dringendst nach einem Ersatz umschauen, da ihr hiermit langfristig eurer Gesundheit schadet! 
Und wer will schon auf die entspannenden Fights am Abend verzichten...

Für meine Battlefield 2 Runden habe ich mir extra noch das passende Plugin von www.G15-Applets.de besorgt und fix installiert und schon war ich informationstechnisch gerüstet(Bilder unten).

Ein nettes Feature der G15 ist, daß man seine Peripheriegeräte an der Tastaturrückseite anschließen und auch die Kabel intelligent verlegen kann. Ich kann mich noch an BF2 Sessions erinnern, wo sich mein Joystickkabel mal wieder ungünstig verschob und ich prompt den Heli mitsamt Copilot in die Binsen gesetzt hab. Wenn dann *piep* durchs IngameVoice kommt, darf man sich nicht wundern. Aber das ist jetzt natürlich vorbei!! *grins*

Ich wünsche euch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008! Keep fraggin' & gaming isn't a crime ^^

Dann gibts EPISODE4 !


_Nachtrag zur Steuerung in Winamp:_

Wenn man wie beschrieben, die Option #enable hot keys setzt, kann man ohne Probleme Winamp mit den Multimediakeys steuern.


----------



## EGThunder (1. Januar 2008)

Danke unter Vista habe ich die Option auch endlich gefunden, ich glaube unter XP habe ich bei der Installation die Option deaktiviert. Klappt nun auch erste Sahne. 

Für Everest braucht man kein PlugIn, das ist im Programm dabei zumindest seit Version 4.00 und 4.20. 

EG


----------



## ZakMc (4. Januar 2008)

mir ist aufgefallen das unter vista 64 die windows tastenkürzel nicht mehr gehen. windows + tab für 3d fenster oder windows + e fürn explorer. schaut so aus als wenn die logitech software die windowstaste deaktiviert hat. ich habe nix dazu in der option der software gefunden.

edit: habs gefunden, ist der schieberegler rechts neben dem display.


----------



## benjasso (4. Januar 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Wo find ich denn die Einstellung? Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, aber nichts passendes in den Optionen gefunden. Das G15 Applet für Winamp find ich persönlich Müll.
> 
> EG



Versuch es mal mit Ray's Winamp Plugin. Das benutze ich und bin damit zufrieden. Außerdem zu empfehlen ist SirReals Multipurpose Plugin. Kannst ja mal Bilder machen, falls sie funktionieren, um zu sehen, ob sie da auch so aussehen wie auf der "alten" G15.


----------

